# Malzahn to Auburn



## boothy (Dec 4, 2012)

Not thrilled with the hire.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 4, 2012)

Link?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

*Gus to the barn*

Hmmm ..  Time will tell I reckon how this hire pans out.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 4, 2012)

http://whnt.com/2012/12/04/breaking-reports-say-auburn-hires-gus-malzahn-as-new-head-coach/


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

More of the same. His o sucked after cam left.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 4, 2012)

*Hummmm....*

Not sure if I am a Auburn fan, if this is the best choice.  Time will tell.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Good, hopefully he will keep them at the bottom of the pile for years to come.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Good, hopefully he will keep them at the bottom of the pile for years to come.



Yep. it seems like a hire that has 7-5 and 8-4 consistently written all over it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

At least his crazy wife Tammy Faye will be back where she belongs.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok.  Malzahn was not my first choice, but that is based on the fact that I personally don't like his style of offense.  Didn't like it when Cam was running it, and we beat the world for a National Championship, so it's just a personal preference, not based on the effectiveness of the offense.  

I think this may end up being a home run.  He will have a QB to work with in Jonathan Wallace and that's what he needs to make his offense run.. We will score points right out of the gate in 2013.

I'm really anxious to see who we bring in as D coordinator.  I had very high hopes for BVG and he was a disaster.  I think he had gotten used to the pros where you work mostly on schemes, not fundamentals.  I've never seen defensive talent so poorly coached as Auburn was this past year.  

If things go as usual for an Auburn coaching hire: Everyone will grumble, moan, make fun of, blah, blah, blah about the hire.  The coach will then start beating everyone, going undefeated and winning championships and I'll spend several years saying I told you so.   

Just 2 years ago every school in the country wanted coach Malzahn.  He's the same coach now, except he just took a second rate program to a bowl.


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 4, 2012)

Weak


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 4, 2012)

weagle said:


> Ok.  Malzahn was not my first choice, but that is based on the fact that I personally don't like his style of offense.  Didn't like it when Cam was running it, and we beat the world for a National Championship, so it's just a personal preference, not based on the effectiveness of the offense.
> 
> I think this may end up being a home run.  He will have a QB to work with in Jonathan Wallace and that's what he needs to make his offense run.. We will score points right out of the gate in 2013.
> 
> ...



you may be right about gus, most of the offensive players are his anyway.
DC is a crucial hire for you guys...cause frankly the D has been terrible for several years now.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2012)

Weagle, if everyone wanted Gus, why did he end up at Arky State?  His krazy wife should be entertaining...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Weagle, if everyone wanted Gus, why did he end up at Arky State?  His krazy wife should be entertaining...



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 4, 2012)

Another off the wall hire in the SEC. 

Saban is laughing all the way to bank.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 4, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> At least his crazy wife Tammy Faye will be back where she belongs.



As opposed to sabans daughter who beats her sorority sisters. I'll take her .....as to the hire am not thrilled with it we will see


----------



## garnede (Dec 4, 2012)

Gus was not my first choice, but far from my last.  I think in his final year as Auburn's O coordinator Chizik wanted to limit him to get some rest for the D, loosing the offensive line after the championship, and the lax discipline before and after the championship game really hurt Auburn's offensive production in 2011.  

I prefer smash mouth football is part of why Gus was not my first choice, that said I love the hire just to spite saban and his comment on how "the spread is ruining the game".  I think there is plenty of talent on our team it was just not being coached well and developing a mental and physical toughness that they need.

Even though Malzan is known as a spread guy he really prefers a base of running on offense.  Cam was the first and only time he has had a true running QB.  It should be fun to see how it plays out, there will be lots of points anyway.  I'll be interested to see if Fraizer will win the starting QB job over Wallace since he (Fraizer) has been in the Malzan offense since the 7th grade.


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 4, 2012)

This hire will take down the AD.  Weak sauce.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Weagle, if everyone wanted Gus, why did he end up at Arky State?  His krazy wife should be entertaining...



Readers Digest version:

Timing is everything.  

Note: I said 2 years ago everyone wanted Gus.  Auburn jacked his $ way up to keep him after the NC.  We should have had Cam back for another year, but it's hard to turn down a couple million from the NFL, so Gus ended up with no QB.  His offense is dependent on having a true dual threat at QB,  so last year his offense struggled.  A lot of circumstances lead him to decide to leave Auburn, and he returned to his home in Arkansas to take the head coach job.  

If we get good D coordinator we are going to be an immediate threat in the SEC.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

weagle said:


> Readers Digest version:
> 
> Timing is everything.
> 
> ...



Could very well happen.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> you may be right about gus, most of the offensive players are his anyway.
> DC is a crucial hire for you guys...cause frankly the D has been terrible for several years now.



Yep,  that will be the key.  Malzahn will have a high scoring offense, but you can't win championships without defense.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> This hire will take down the AD.  Weak sauce.



You have been added to my "I told you so" list.  It's not going to be pleasant to be run over by the Gus Bus


----------



## TBI (Dec 4, 2012)

weagle said:


> If things go as usual for an Auburn coaching hire: Everyone will grumble, moan, make fun of, blah, blah, blah about the hire.  The coach will then start beating everyone, going undefeated and winning championships and I'll spend several years saying I told you so.




Let me start by saying I am THRILLED by the hire. I love it.

Two undefeated seasons and ONE championship? Please spare us the "return to dominance" homerism. auburn has always been a mid level SEC team that will have one "championship possible" year every 10-20 years.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 4, 2012)

Undecided.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 4, 2012)

We will start winning; the naysayers will say, "I knew it from the start that he was a good choice", and certain trolls on here will still spew their venom.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

weagle said:


> Readers Digest version:
> 
> Timing is everything.
> 
> ...



There isn't anything immediate happening from what I saw a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2012)

"I told you so"  list (ITYSL) growing.   You've been warned.  Fear the Gus Bus... WDE!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> There isn't anything immediate happening from what I saw a couple of weeks ago.



Hopefully more of the same!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

I dont like the trickle down that is rumored to follow.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2012)

Gus Malzahn drinks Red Bull to calm down.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 4, 2012)

Put me on your worthless list because I think him and his nut job wife are a horrible hire considering what else it out there to be had. 

You better hope the D Coordinator is a Homerun or your gonna be wiping your behind with said list.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2012)

weagle said:


> You have been added to my "I told you so" list.  It's not going to be pleasant to be run over by the Gus Bus



I think it's going to be leaking oil from the start.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I think it's going to be leaking oil from the start.



Auburn bought a lemon!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2012)

What happened to Kirby Smart?  I heard he interviewed for the Aubie job.

Guess Kirby is Smart afterall and stayed at Bama.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Put me on your worthless list because I think him and his nut job wife are a horrible hire considering what else it out there to be had.
> 
> You better hope the D Coordinator is a Homerun or your gonna be wiping your behind with said list.



I have standards as to who gets on the list.  You didn't make the cut.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 5, 2012)

weagle said:


> I have standards as to who gets on the list.  You didn't make the cut.



Well done..


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have to ask,  what happened with his wife to catergorize her as a nut job. Maybe I should know, but I don't pay much attenention to anything coming out of auburn. Auburn football is much like women's basketball. We know they play, but nobody really watches.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> I have to ask,  what happened with his wife to catergorize her as a nut job. Maybe I should know, but I don't pay much attenention to anything coming out of auburn. Auburn football is much like women's basketball. We know they play, but nobody really watches.



instead of cooking, cleaning and staying home she talks. She did some interview with her church minister and came across as an idiot. I don't recall precise details. Someone will provide a link. I saw it here once.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> I have to ask,  what happened with his wife to catergorize her as a nut job. Maybe I should know, but I don't pay much attenention to anything coming out of auburn. Auburn football is much like women's basketball. We know they play, but nobody really watches.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=658891&highlight=malzahn+wife


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 5, 2012)

weagle said:


> I have standards as to who gets on the list.  You didn't make the cut.



A Barner and standards.....  That's funny.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 5, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> A Barner and standards.....  That's funny.



This coming from a Miami fan is what's funny...


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 5, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=658891&highlight=malzahn+wife



oooooohhhhhh woooooooow! That woman is about two steps above a turnip. Good laaaawd!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 5, 2012)

I figured he'd end up there eventually. He should have no problem getting the offense going, considering he has some of his players there now. Like has been said, who he gets as DC will be the determining factor.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 5, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> This coming from a Miami fan is what's funny...



Stereotypes are such a bear.


You have yours, I have mine.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Stereotypes are such a bear.
> 
> 
> You have yours, I have mine.


for the most part you tell it like it is. Some people cant handle the truth.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> for the most part you tell it like it is. Some people cant handle the truth.



I just can't see his offense being succcesfull long term and he's not known as a high level recruiter.  Without bag men like Trooper Taylor and others I wonder if he can keep up with the Sabans and Mushchamps in that arena. 

It will largely depend on the staff brought it especially at D Coordinator and associated recruiters.

Combined with the fact that everyone wants to win NOW and there are no Cam's waiting in the wings I just don't see much to get to excited about at Auburn.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> I just can't see his offense being succcesfull long term and he's not known as a high level recruiter.  Without bag men like Trooper Taylor and others I wonder if he can keep up with the Sabans and Mushchamps in that arena.
> 
> It will largely depend on the staff brought it especially at D Coordinator and associated recruiters.
> 
> Combined with the fact that everyone wants to win NOW and there are no Cam's waiting in the wings I just don't see much to get to excited about at Auburn.


Neither did their fans at the iron bowl (cheerleaders and band). Definitely a lame auburn turnout. They have all kinds of excuses too. But they didn't support their team this year. Maybe the players and coaches could have gotten a little fired up if the fans showed up and demonstrated a little interest in such a storied program. (Gag).


----------



## weagle (Dec 5, 2012)

Nervous chatter from the haters.

I smell fear.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2012)

From another site-

Per a source familiar with the negotiations (as reported by Kevin Scarbinsky this morning), Kirby Smart asked for three things in his interview:

1) Full disclosure of the NCAA's current investigation into the Auburn program;

2) Full control of hiring and firing football staffers (assistant coaches, etc.); and

3) The opportunity to coordinate the Alabama defense in the BCS Championship Game.


As someone else mentioned, Kirby was obviously concerned about the investigation and knows that some of the current staff (trooper and luper) are major liabilities.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2012)

weagle said:


> Nervous chatter from the haters.
> 
> I smell fear.



That's not fear you smell, there's blood in the water and the sharks are circling.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=658891&highlight=malzahn+wife





vowell462 said:


> oooooohhhhhh woooooooow! That woman is about two steps above a turnip. Good laaaawd!



New movie being made about his wife titled, One flew over the war eagle nest.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> That's not fear you smell, there's blood in the water and the sharks are circling.



Or he recently went for a stroll around the aubarn campus.


----------



## douglasarkansas (Dec 5, 2012)

It will take a great quarterback and a great D coordinator for this to work out.

That's why I was glad to see how happy AU recruit Jeremy Johnson was about the hire. Would love to see him go to AU on signing day.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2012)

fairhope said:


> New movie being made about his wife titled, One flew over the war eagle nest.



...


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm thinking it will be a good hire.  I may later be proven wrong, but at the moment, I have have high hopes for this.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2012)

If you guys get Ellis Johnson, y'all should be fine.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 5, 2012)

I knew Gus was the Bag Man...


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> If you guys get Ellis Johnson, y'all should be fine.



Now THAT would be a good hire.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2012)

Dont know if its been posted elsewhere but heard Gus just fired the whole "family".....Trooper and all.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2012)

gin house said:


> Dont know if its been posted elsewhere but heard Gus just fired the whole "family".....Trooper and all.



I heard he was letting all re-apply and he would let his oc and dc decide if they wanted to hire any of them back.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> If you guys get Ellis Johnson, y'all should be fine.



 x2......  EJ was a good coach for us.    Only thing that can hurt is his schemes are too complicated and he doesnt like to blitz when he should.    If they grasp it his way is great, he is a very good DC.


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I heard he was letting all re-apply and he would let his oc and dc decide if they wanted to hire any of them back.



   Ah.   I hope they leave Trooper out..... I cant stand that guy.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Dec 5, 2012)

gin house said:


> Dont know if its been posted elsewhere but heard Gus just fired the whole "family".....Trooper and all.



Does that include Reverend "Pass the plate" Newton?


----------



## gin house (Dec 5, 2012)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Does that include Reverend "Pass the plate" Newton?



  Id imagine hes long gone.... No more money to be made.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Neither did their fans at the iron bowl (cheerleaders and band). Definitely a lame auburn turnout. They have all kinds of excuses too. But they didn't support their team this year. Maybe the players and coaches could have gotten a little fired up if the fans showed up and demonstrated a little interest in such a storied program. (Gag).



Still blabbering about Auburn fans huh? I'm really glad that we are in your head so much. Just remember, all of us that you are trashing now will be here when the Auburn football program is on top again, and that won't be so long. If you think the wee man can keep you on top forever, you are nuts. I am extremely pleased that Gus Malzahn is our coach, and look forward to kicking your backside real soon.


----------



## weagle (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm pretty stoked about the Ellis Johnson hire.   

Blue Skies baby!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2012)

weagle said:


> I'm pretty stoked about the Ellis Johnson hire.
> 
> Blue Skies baby!!



Did they get him? Good hire if they did.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> I just can't see his offense being succcesfull long term and he's not known as a high level recruiter.  Without bag men like Trooper Taylor and others I wonder if he can keep up with the Sabans and Mushchamps in that arena.
> 
> It will largely depend on the staff brought it especially at D Coordinator and associated recruiters.
> 
> Combined with the fact that everyone wants to win NOW and there are no Cam's waiting in the wings I just don't see much to get to excited about at Auburn.





Kawaliga said:


> Still blabbering about Auburn fans huh? I'm really glad that we are in your head so much. Just remember, all of us that you are trashing now will be here when the Auburn football program is on top again, and that won't be so long. If you think the wee man can keep you on top forever, you are nuts. I am extremely pleased that Gus Malzahn is our coach, and look forward to kicking your backside real soon.


it will be a long time cause y'all suck.


----------



## garnede (Dec 5, 2012)

WDE!  Bama fans never can shut up about auburn.


----------



## weagle (Dec 5, 2012)

That's what I'm hearing, but who the heck knows these days.  Gus has the Bus going 90mph already.  I hear Tracy Rocker is a possibility too.    

Probably need to turn the party music down and wait for things to settle out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

garnede said:


> WDE!  Bama fans never can shut up about auburn.



Who cares. Y'all suck.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

Way past your bedtime Matthew. You have to work romorrow.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> it will be a long time cause y'all suck.


 
It will be much too soon for you. Just knowing that you think about us so much reveals much about you, and it just makes my day.


----------



## weagle (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Who cares. Y'all suck.



Profound!  Brevity is the soul of wit, and therefore you have earned a spot on the ITYSL.

Congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## shoalbass (Dec 6, 2012)

weagle said:


> I'm pretty stoked about the Ellis Johnson hire.
> 
> Blue Skies baby!!



Where did Ellis Johnson Coach this year, what was their record?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 6, 2012)

shoalbass said:


> Where did Ellis Johnson Coach this year, what was their record?



LOL, it weren't too good!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 6, 2012)

If I were an Aubbie, I'd be encouraged about the coaching changes.


----------



## jzFish (Dec 6, 2012)

Ellis Johnson was a good hire.  I am very interested in seeing what Auburn does for the next few years.  Both on the field and in the NCAA boardroom.


----------



## weagle (Dec 6, 2012)

I like the style of D that EJ runs.  He recruits big, fast, athletes for the front 4 and lets them disrupt.  We have some players if he can coach them up.


----------



## skeeter24 (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like the rest of his staff may just follow including OC.  

Not sure that I am thrilled about this but we will just have to wait and see.

http://www.al.com/auburnfootball/index.ssf/2012/12/auburn_hires_rhett_lashlee_as.html


----------



## weagle (Dec 7, 2012)

I think Lashlee is another great hire.  I was hoping Coach Malzahn wasn't going to try to be his own offensive coordinator. 

 I'm sure he will be very hands on with the offense because that's his thing, but you need a guy to run the day to day nuts and bolts of coaching the O.  Lashlee has been immersed in the Malzahn offensive scheme since he was a high school kid.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 9, 2012)

weagle said:


> I think Lashlee is another great hire.  I was hoping Coach Malzahn wasn't going to try to be his own offensive coordinator.
> 
> I'm sure he will be very hands on with the offense because that's his thing, but you need a guy to run the day to day nuts and bolts of coaching the O.  Lashlee has been immersed in the Malzahn offensive scheme since he was a high school kid.



Seriously? He is OC in name only. The kid started coaching in 2011 and is now the OC for Auburn? C'mon man.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 9, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Seriously? He is OC in name only. The kid started coaching in 2011 and is now the OC for Auburn? C'mon man.



While I agree somewhat with what you are trying to say, he started coaching college ball in 06 with Arky


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not sold on Gus but he hired a great D cord. he's starting off on the right track with that hire. It doesnt matter who he hires at O cord it's his O. It will be like Richt in his early years as far as play calling.


----------



## Doc Olly (Dec 9, 2012)

Auburn is still feeling the effects of millionaire booster Bobby Lowder! LOWDER ran Auburn and now he is out but it will take a long time for the War Eagle to fly high again!


----------



## weagle (Dec 9, 2012)

Doc Olly said:


> Auburn is still feeling the effects of millionaire booster Bobby Lowder! LOWDER ran Auburn and now he is out but it will take a long time for the War Eagle to fly high again!



I have no clue what you are talking about.  Are you saying it was Lowder that was responsible for the undefeated seasons and championships? We have been consistently successful since Pat Dye came to Auburn 31 years ago.  

Anyway. Coach Malzahn just added another key piece, picking up Charlie Harbison from Clemson.


----------



## weagle (Dec 10, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Seriously? He is OC in name only. The kid started coaching in 2011 and is now the OC for Auburn? C'mon man.



Of course Coach Malzahn will be very hands on with the Offense. That's his thing.  But Lashlee knows the offense and how Malzahn wants it run.  The head coach doesn't have the time to spend teaching the day in day out x's and o's.


----------



## weagle (Dec 10, 2012)

Coach Malzahn spent a couple of hours visiting with members of the Letterman's club today and after hearing him speak and spending a little while talking with him about his plans, I'm even more convinced we got the right guy.  Kudos to Jay Jacobs and the search committee.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 10, 2012)

weagle said:


> Coach Malzahn spent a couple of hours visiting with members of the Letterman's club today and after hearing him speak and spending a little while talking with him about his plans, I'm even more convinced we got the right guy.  Kudos to Jay Jacobs and the search committee.



Awesome weagle


----------



## skeeter24 (Dec 10, 2012)

weagle said:


> We have been consistently successful since Pat Dye came to Auburn 31 years ago.



This^^^^

I love how people say that Auburn is one of those schools that is shows up on the radar once every 20 years.  If you look at the last 20 years Auburn has had 3 undefeated seasons which is tied with Nebraska for the most during that timeframe.


----------

